
It's National Handwriting Day, we have a messaging app with typed 'handwriting' - caipivida
http://www.letterme.com
======
caipivida
Hey HN! I'm one of the founders of the app^ letterme. We got hunted on Product
Hunt yesterday and wanted to see what the HN community thinks today!

You can message to friends directly in Letterme, or share Letterme messages to
other social apps; pick your poison!

------
ptrammell
Actually pretty fun if you like doodling/experimenting with your handwriting
style. Plus you can draw your own little emojis and stuff

------
crusher83
idea sounds nice. eager to play. u got my vote

